# what is this????



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

It looks like severely atrophied shoulders... Very strange.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've seen a lot of things in my lifetime with horses but never that! Poor thing, it looks like her head & neck are offset along with no shoulder muscles. When I took in my little rescue he had no muscle whatsoever and he didn't look like that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Her elbows are turned out.. but her legs look straight? No muscle


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

Exactly! Could there be some sort of nerve injury that could cause this? What makes it so unbelieveable its the evenness of it on both sides. The horse looks fine otherwise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

My thought would be to get a good chiropractor out. I don't know how a horse could be that atrophied and still standing - the rest of her looks fine. Very weird!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Would like to see the mare when she was a "show horse"


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That sort of atrophy is very unusual. The fact that both shoulders "wing out" says nerve damage that is bilateral. The horse has no collar bone to attach the shoulder to the spine like people do (most animals lack a true color bone like humans). To have that degree of separation I have to wonder if this horse had a trailer accident (hunt by its halter) or some other trauma such as a bad fall. 

It would be very interesting to see this horse at a Veterinary Teaching Hospital to find out what is wrong with her, but honestly, she is likely not worth it. This is a horse I would simply put down. She looks unrideable and she is not a horse I would breed. JMO.


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

I very much agree with the last post. I feel so bad for her. I can't believe the owner is trying to get 2500 for her. BEST case scenario is that she's not in too much pain and walking and can be sold as a companion, but that just doesn't seem very likely to me. Then again we don't really know the situation. We can only speculate. I must say I'm still in shock about it though. When I clicked on her page I stared confounded for a good 15 minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Ad is down, but weren't they selling her as a riding horse? Poor thing will break down pretty quickly I'd gather.


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

Really? Ad still works for me. But yea. I think everything that can be said has been. I just really wish we were able to figure out for sure what caused it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ad still works for me too. Poor thing. I agree with the severe atrophy, I've never seen that before.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow. My first thought was that her shoulders look dislocated although I'm sure she wouldn't be standing if that was the case. Poor thing.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Pixitrix- maybe that is it. We had a pony who was a victim of horse tripping who had a dislocated hip most of his life, he had a limp and shortened tendons - but no obvious serious pain. Still very full of life so he lived at our rescue. It wasn't until he was much older and lost muscle that his muscles couldn't hold him together anymore. Even our vets didnt understand what was wrong with him until the xray showed his hip dislocated. We did end up putting him down after that.
I wonder if this mare was dragged or tripped by both fronts at some point in her life and is just being held together by muscle? I can't imagine - poor love.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Elana said:


> That sort of atrophy is very unusual. The fact that both shoulders "wing out" says nerve damage that is bilateral. *The horse has no collar bone to attach the shoulder to the spine like people do (most animals lack a true color bone like humans).* To have that degree of separation I have to wonder if this horse had a trailer accident (hunt by its halter) or some other trauma such as a bad fall.
> 
> It would be very interesting to see this horse at a Veterinary Teaching Hospital to find out what is wrong with her, but honestly, she is likely not worth it. This is a horse I would simply put down. She looks unrideable and she is not a horse I would breed. JMO.


 :wink:


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

It's certainly possible....I mentioned it to my trainer and she mentioned that she knew a horse with partial atrophy in the shoulder from some fever. My mind went blank on what she called it. I'm sure it sounded like a common-ish horse disease. Could somebody help me here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

2,500.. price reduced :/ "Intermediate rider"

I might take her, for free, to be a pasture ornament, because I feel bad for her. What are those people thinking?


----------

